# First season - Check



## NeoGP (Jun 21, 2017)

After purchasing my first new blower this fall and getting to actually use it a few times I couldn't be any happier with my purchase. ST227P. Had enough power to go through 2" of wet heavy northeastern snow, along with the 14" of fluffy stuff. I thinking was 4 storms in total. Maybe 6 or 8 hours of run time. 
Topped off the fuel with some stabil mixed in. Wiped down the machine. Sprayed the chutes with silicone. Drained the oil and topped her off. Shes good to go. For next season.
Ran a magnet stick through the oil to see what was left I'm pleasantly surprised just 2 tiny pieces left from manufacturing. 
For scale that magnet is about 1/4" round.
Happy trails
-Neo-


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

NeoGP said:


> After purchasing my first new blower this fall and getting to actually use it a few times I couldn't be any happier with my purchase. ST227P. Had enough power to go through 2" of wet heavy northeastern snow, along with the 14" of fluffy stuff. I thinking was 4 storms in total. Maybe 6 or 8 hours of run time.
> Topped off the fuel with some stabil mixed in. Wiped down the machine. Sprayed the chutes with silicone. Drained the oil and topped her off. Shes good to go. For next season.
> Ran a magnet stick through the oil to see what was left I'm pleasantly surprised just 2 tiny pieces left from manufacturing.
> For scale that magnet is about 1/4" round.
> ...


as long as you changed the oil after break in , you should be honky dory. ( weeees think )


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nothing better than having maintained equipment that gets the job done !!

.


----------

